# Passat simple o passat amb va



## Twist-ful

Hola Bon dia;

Estic llegint un llibre escrit per una escriptora mallorquina que fa servir el dialecte balear. El que m'ha sorpres és que utiliza tant el passat amb _va- (vaig anar, vas anar etc) _com el passat simple, inclús en els dialegs. Entenc que és molt normal trobar aquestes dues formes del verb en el catala esrit, pero no sabia que s'ultilizés gaire en la llengua parlada.
Vaig viure un any a Mallorca i no em record haver-lo sentit gaire. Algú em pot dir si és frequent usar aquesta forma del passat avui dia? I algú sap qualque cosa de allo que passa a Mallorca, si alla la situacio és diferent?

Gracies


----------



## ampurdan

Hola Twist-ful:

Només et puc dir que el pretèrit perfet simple no es fa servir gens ni mica a Girona i Barcelona (en la llengua parlada, és clar) i que, en canvi, es fa servir bastant a algunes regions valencianes, tot i que no sé ben bé quines. A les Illes, no ho sé.


----------



## MarieSuzanne

Segons el que he estudiat de dialectes, a Eivissa i Formentera és habitual l'ús del perfet simple, però no a Mallorca i Menorca.


----------



## The_Joker

Jo sóc de Menorca i aquí s'utilitza sobretot el passat amb va-.

Com a mínim aquí és molt més freqüent emprat el pretèrit amb va (perfet perifràstic)que no el pretèrit perfet simple. 
_
Tu vas anar a jugar._
No es diu mai (parlant almenys): _Tu anares a jugar.
_
A Mallorca depenent de la regió s'empra més o menys, tot i crec que no és molt habitual (tinc 2 professors mallorquins, i un d'ells utilitza bastant el pretèrit p.simple, i l'altre no.)

Esper haver-te resolt aquest dubte.


----------



## Angelo di fuoco

Doncs jo tinc el mateix dubte, estic llegint la segona vegada seguida "El mar" de l'escriptor mallorquí Blai Bonet (de Santanyí), novel·la escrita fa més de cinquanta anys i ubicada a Mallorca. L'autor fa servir alternadament el pretèrit perfet simple i el pretèrit perfet perifràstic en la narració (hi ha quatre narradors diferents que narren en primera persona) i en els diàlegs. L'única persona en què no fa servir el pretèrit perfet simple és la primera singular.
La meva professora de català em va donar a llegir el llibre "Els parlars catalans" del filòleg Joan Veny, on es donen les característiques de tots els dialectes, amb l'ús dels temps verbals inclos, pero quan vaig llegir-lo el meu català no era prou bo per comprendre-ho tot (contenia massa informacions) i ara no puc tornar a mirar-ho.


----------



## germanbz

El passat simple es caracteristic del valencià de la zona de l'horta de València. Geogràficamente al nord arrivaria fins a Sagunt aproximadament i pel sud fins a la Ribera.
Per ací, formes verbals que sonen ,  literàries o fins i tot arcaiques als parlants d'altres regions, son les més habituals a la llengua oral, com: *aní*,*torní*, *fiu *(vaig fer), *fon *(pel correcte gramaticalment fou). 
Si a éstes formes en alguns casos els afegim la tendència incoativitzadora del valencià, trobem formes prou peculiars:
_Jo "dorguí"
Ell "muirgué"
_No significa que per esta zona no s'utilitze el perifràstic, de fet pense que cada volta li guanya més terreny al passat simple (cosa que pense es una pena i una pèrdua de riquesa llingüística) però certs verbs encara es molt més comú sentir-los en la seua forma simple.


----------



## Angelo di fuoco

"Fon" es troba als textos antics d'escriptors com Ausias March, Joanot Martorell etc.


----------



## germanbz

Angelo di fuoco said:


> "Fon" es troba als textos antics d'escriptors com Ausias March, Joanot Martorell etc.



Bé, ahi ja entrariem en el esbaròs (i molt sovint mal entès i pitjor explicat) món de la paradoxa lingüística, quan una paraula o una forma gramatical que no ha sofert canvis des del segle XV per eixemple, es considera "incorrecta",no nomès passa en català, per supost, però ací en son temes que quan es volen tocar sona un tró i es veu un llamp cegador.


----------



## tenienteramires

El passat simple (anares, vingueren...) s'usa, principalment, a la zona central de València, a Elx, a Eivissa i una mica a Mallorca. A la resta de territoris normalment no es diu, però com que és la forma clàssica i és menys repetitiva, molts escriptors l'usen.


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

Lamento no saber escribir en catalán. Lo leo bien. Podéis contestarme perfectamente en catalán, pero me surge una duda.
Las personas que no usan jamás el pasado simple, ¿conocen las formas de ese tiempo, especialmente las irregulares?
Supongo que las estudiaràn en la escuela, pero y ¿ aquellos que no han recibido una educación en catalán, las conocen?


----------



## Elxenc

Si en són persones que lligen una miqueta els entendran, i et puc assegurar, per experiència personal, que encara que no les usen, aquestes formes, en una conversa viva els són totalment entenedores. Igual m'ha passat a mi quan he sentit formes, per exemple dels Pirineus, i no he tingut cap problema. Veig més problema amb el ús abusiu i fora de lloc que algunes persones fan del futur immediat "Vaig a fer el sopar"(ara mateix el faré), Despús-demà "va a celebrar-se" un col·loqui.... Ací si que qualsevol parlant de català pot confondre's.


----------



## Doraemon-

Les regulars sí, les irregulars no tots, en les zones on no s'utilitza ja, excepte les de tercera persona que sí es pot veure en textos narrats en tercera persona i diria que tothom les coneix. On encara s'utilitza el passat simple sí, clar.
Ho dic per experiència personal, al dir "fiu" a Barcelona.


----------



## tenienteramires

PABLO DE SOTO said:


> Lamento no saber escribir en catalán. Lo leo bien. Podéis contestarme perfectamente en catalán, pero me surge una duda.
> Las personas que no usan jamás el pasado simple, ¿conocen las formas de ese tiempo, especialmente las irregulares?
> Supongo que las estudiaràn en la escuela, pero y ¿ aquellos que no han recibido una educación en catalán, las conocen?



Normalment tots els catalanoparlants entenen el passat simple sense cap problema, però no el solen usar en la seua parla diària excepte en alguns llocs concrets.


----------



## dalfo

Al llibre d'estil de criteris lingüístics de la Universitat de Barcelona, explica que el passat simple a vegades fa complicat entendre frases més complexes, de manera que es recomanable utilitzar el Perifràstic. Y sobretot es preferible que per sobre del P. simple "concloguí, aní, beguí", utilitzar el passat perifràstic "vaig concloure, vaig anar, vaig beure".

https://www.ub.edu/cub/criteri.php?id=474


----------



## Doraemon-

Clar; Universitat de Barcelona, ciutat on no s'utilitza ja el passat simple (llevat de casos molt esporàdics). La Universitat de València dubte molt que diga el mateix. Tot i que sí que té certa lògica com a recomanació cap a un llenguatge més "neutre" dialectalment, clar, perquè ja són poques les zones, on s'utilitza, i pot crear problemes de comprensió, fora d'aquestes zones.


----------

